# TiVo - Please enable Plex from the Opera TV store!



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

As you might know, Plex has released a client on the Opera TV store but it's not available on TiVo. 

According to a Plex employee, it's up to the device manufacturer (i.e. TiVo) to enable/disable Opera TV applications.

TiVo: Can you please enable this application? I'm sure that many, many people would be very happy.


----------



## jbarrbbn (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, we need this. PLEASE make sure it happens quickly. 

Tivo supports Netflix, Amaxon, and Hulu. Adding Plex would make it an all-in-one box so I don't need nearly as many devices in my TV cabinet.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

While it might provide a 'prettier' interface, I just don't see what this would bring to Tivo that is not offered now. Rumor has it that it may be coming though.


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tivo boasts one box for all. There are a lot of Plex users that have to use another box to use Plex. It would be nice to have Plex on the Tivo box.


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

+1...bring it on, my Tivo and Plex need to meet.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Will this allow you to access the web video channels that you can add to the plex server?


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> Will this allow you to access the web video channels that you can add to the plex server?


Hopefully. Even though my Samsung Smart tv has the Plex app, none of the web channels work.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

+1 here as well. I love Plex and would LOVE to have it on the Roamio.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> While it might provide a 'prettier' interface, I just don't see what this would bring to Tivo that is not offered now. Rumor has it that it may be coming though.


I see your point but for me the only thing that TiVo is missing is a quick interface to play items from a DLNA server. I'm currently running PyTivo on my Roamio and it works but the whole transferring process takes to long. My example for this is a home movie. When I use the PS3 and I find a video that is shaky or has problems I just go back and move to the next and playback is instantaneous. With PyTivo I have to go and delete the file then transfer another and then watch. With Plex the playback would be much faster and not force you to transfer items (Which fills up your Tivo hard drive) despite already being stored somewhere else (In my case a NAS).

In short this would be an awesome addition and for me would be pretty major.

Unless someone knows of something that already does this?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

With pytivo, I key up a bunch of transfers in a row all the time, stop the transfer, the next one starts immediately.

Often, I'll use my tablet to push a movie (or several at once) to my tivo. Super simple and fast. I use a home-built WHS box and an always on PC.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> With pytivo, I key up a bunch of transfers in a row all the time, stop the transfer, the next one starts immediately.
> 
> Often, I'll use my tablet to push a movie (or several at once) to my tivo. Super simple and fast. I use a home-built WHS box and an always on PC.


Still, that's a pain, on several different levels. 1) Your adding a ton of extra steps for non technical users (Think Moms and Kids). Quite frankly my wife has trouble changing the inputs on the TV but thoroughly understands the TiVo UI. A built in app inside the TiVo or Opera Store would be super easy to use (I think). 2) Even with super fast network speeds the items still have to be trans-coded to the correct TiVo format. This can take forever and if the files are in mp4 format (I Think) ,they don't require trans-coding on the Plex server. 3). It takes up space unnecessarily, why can't it just play from where its pulling from? When you start moving HD files they end up being pretty huge.

I feel like a Plex app would solved all these issues. Some trans-coding will still likely have to take place but I'm sure it would be pretty fast and wouldn't fill up the device supplying the media. My two cents anyways :up:


----------



## JediRich (May 20, 2002)

Would like to see PLEX option on TIVO also.


----------



## DFWDave (May 17, 2004)

About to head down the Plex path for my movie library in my home. I'm an all Tivo, multi Tivo household. Plex access in the Opera store will solidify my Tivo loyalty for years to come just for the simplicity it would allow me to provide others in my household.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

DFWDave said:


> About to head down the Plex path for my movie library in my home. I'm an all Tivo, multi Tivo household. Plex access in the Opera store will solidify my Tivo loyalty for years to come just for the simplicity it would allow me to provide others in my household.


Exactly correct, an easy to use front end for files from your home media server combined with TiVo for cable and or OTA as well is the holy grail of media boxes.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

ldarcangelo said:


> I see your point but for me the only thing that TiVo is missing is a quick interface to play items from a DLNA server. I'm currently running PyTivo on my Roamio and it works but the whole transferring process takes to long. My example for this is a home movie. When I use the PS3 and I find a video that is shaky or has problems I just go back and move to the next and playback is instantaneous. With PyTivo I have to go and delete the file then transfer another and then watch. With Plex the playback would be much faster and not force you to transfer items (Which fills up your Tivo hard drive) despite already being stored somewhere else (In my case a NAS).
> 
> In short this would be an awesome addition and for me would be pretty major.
> 
> Unless someone knows of something that already does this?


If streaming is what you want, pytivo is the wrong app. Try Streambaby. Actually the two are very complementary and I run both. pytivo for transfers, Streambaby for streaming (and nice menus on the tivo with artwork etc). Also kmttg for managing the tivos and recordings.

If you want to stream to other devices, plex may have some use but for tivo, streambaby and pytivo really already do everything you are asking for.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> If streaming is what you want, pytivo is the wrong app. Try Streambaby. Actually the two are very complementary and I run both. pytivo for transfers, Streambaby for streaming (and nice menus on the tivo with artwork etc). Also kmttg for managing the tivos and recordings.
> 
> If you want to stream to other devices, plex may have some use but for tivo, streambaby and pytivo really already do everything you are asking for.


Oh, Awesome so with stream baby you can stream local files on your TiVo? Or is it the other way around. I'll do some digging. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

ldarcangelo said:


> Oh, Awesome so with stream baby you can stream local files on your TiVo? Or is it the other way around. I'll do some digging. Thanks for the tip!


After playing with this for several days its still not as fast as it should be, other dlna streamers I have can access the contend instantly. The Streambabay application will very cool but, isn't very fast in its menu navigation. We need Plex for a smooth HD GUI experience. I really hope this happens. :up:


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The fault isn't with Streambaby it is a wonderfully developed app using the available tools. The fault is TiVo has abandoned this platform - and while the rest of the UI and services modernize - these home grown apps seem pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

DFWDave said:


> About to head down the Plex path for my movie library in my home. I'm an all Tivo, multi Tivo household. Plex access in the Opera store will solidify my Tivo loyalty for years to come just for the simplicity it would allow me to provide others in my household.


I did the kludge that let me access PLEX on the Roamio - the PLEX interface was great and really modern -- but the kludge is too many steps to want to do all the time.

If TiVo added the Plex app, then I could go all in on Plex and have a great home server for movies to my tablets or TiVo/TV. A win for both companies and myself.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

I am also hopeful for an official Plex app. I already have Plex running and would love access to all that content.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

The simplicity of Plex in a TiVo box would be a top and much sort after family friendly tool. Also, it fits in with the TiVo's mission more than most of what I am seeing.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Frankly, if TiVo is going to allow Plex - I would rather they add it as a native OTT app like Netflix and Amazon Prime then as a wonky Opera store app.

I would also be just as happy with a refreshed TiVo2Go process that updates to modern screens and MRS streaming.


----------



## johnnytyler24 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I did the kludge that let me access PLEX on the Roamio - the PLEX interface was great and really modern -- but the kludge is too many steps to want to do all the time.
> 
> If TiVo added the Plex app, then I could go all in on Plex and have a great home server for movies to my tablets or TiVo/TV. A win for both companies and myself.


How did you get PLEX onto your Roamio? Do you mind outlining your steps or pointing us in the right direction, URL..?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

johnnytyler24 said:


> How did you get PLEX onto your Roamio? Do you mind outlining your steps or pointing us in the right direction, URL..?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10221817#post10221817


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Frankly, if TiVo is going to allow Plex - I would rather they add it as a native OTT app like Netflix and Amazon Prime then as a wonky Opera store app.


That would be best as then Plex shows can be incorporated into the OnePass feature.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

NYHeel said:


> That would be best as then Plex shows can be incorporated into the OnePass feature.


I completely agree but I highly doubt that would happen, more than likely TiVo gets something from allowing those apps (Like a percent of the people who subscribe or something). No such deal exists between Plex and TiVo due to how relatively small the number of users of Plex there are (I think). I wish that wasn't that case but I think the best we can hope for is a opera store app. The amount of programming it would take the TiVo Programmers to integrate with the Plex API would likely never equal how much they would make on sales of the app or additional subscriptions. It would be awesome if it happened... :up:


----------



## ntlord (Nov 30, 2013)

bradleys said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10221817#post10221817


To be clear you can set up PlexTivo to launch without URL launcher. I have it working on my Tivo's that way. I have icons and everything.

In the end, even if Plex releases for the Opera store, you will still need to launch opera each time. So that step will always be there. But you can avoid having to use URL launcher.


----------



## ginmn (Sep 4, 2013)

Whether from Opera Tv Store or any other way, will Plex be allowed by Tivo?


----------



## ginmn (Sep 4, 2013)

ginmn said:


> Whether from Opera Tv Store or any other way, will Plex be allowed by Tivo?


TiVo please enable Plex via the Opera store! Many have for a long time wanted a TiVo-builtin Plex option.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

ntlord said:


> But you can avoid having to use URL launcher.


How?


----------



## reaper88 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have been waiting for this as well....i would love to see plex on my tivo


----------



## myklbear (Jan 12, 2015)

+1 on Plex. Any updates?


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Any chance this will be included in 20.4.6?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We have no idea. TiVo doesn't usually per-announce apps like this. Although usually if something like this is in the pipe we get some sort of leak from one of the beta testers. So, since we haven't heard anything, I'm guessing not.


----------



## bcurran3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Please is coming in 20.4.8.

There's a signup for priority testing:

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8


----------



## OKCRandy (Jul 7, 2006)

Is Tivo listening, is plex coming or not anyone know?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

OKCRandy said:


> Is Tivo listening, is plex coming or not anyone know?


There are a few threads about this now. Here's a fairly active one.


----------

